# Rainier Golf & Country Club



## MetroRoof (Oct 5, 2010)

This is a local country club right down the street from our office so it was a great pleasure helping give their clubhouse a new look! 

















































































You can find all of the before and after photos here: http://www.metroroof.com/beforeafter.html


----------



## dreamhomes (May 14, 2012)

roof looks great!


----------



## brianshaw (Jan 21, 2013)

That work is done very neatly.


----------



## RoofContractor (Feb 26, 2013)

wow'' so great your work..:thumbup:


----------



## HartsRoofing (Oct 9, 2012)

wow big job that!


----------



## carlnwo (Feb 20, 2013)

Amazing job that, its always good to work on a job that not inner-city!

Our golf club recently had a new roof but due to a fire so was insurance picked roofers, gutted, not even a good finish but hey ho.


----------



## OldPro (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice job! Looks great!


___________
commercial roofing


----------

